# Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....



## Sparky1337 (23. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich bin zu blöd um die dorsche zu finden....

ich war Jetzt bestimmt 6 mal los mit dem Boot und habe wenns hoch kommt 4 dorsche gefangen aber warn alle klein um die 30cm.... was größeres fing.. und fand ich nicht....

also hier jmd. nen tip für mich ?


Grüße


----------



## Cocu (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Schwer zu sagen bei so wenig Infos.

Echolot/Fishfinder vorhanden? Dein eigenes Boot? Bist Du mit dem Boot flexibel / kannst auch mal in ein anderes Gebiet fahren bzw. aus einem anderen Hafen losfahren? Hast Du anderswo schonmal ordentlich Dorsche gefunden/gefangen? Welche Köder hast Du ausprobiert?


Mir ging es anfangs auf dem eigenen Boot sehr ähnlich, fahre allerdings von Boltenhagen aus raus.
Auch ich bin zig Mal als Schneider wieder in den Hafen zurückgekehrt, hatte wochenlang keinerlei Fischkontakt vom eigenen Boot aus, obwohl das Dorsche angeln vorher vom Kutter aus immer recht gut ging.

Ich glaube, bei mir hatte es tatsächlich in erster Linie damit zu tun, dass ich die Dorsche nicht gefunden habe, das Echolot nicht richtig "gedeutet" habe, das geht mittlerweile mit ein bisschen Übung und ein paar Tipps von Angelrn aus der Umgebung viel besser.

Ich würde das Dorsche "Suchen" mal so beschreiben: Wenn Du mit dem Fishfinder interessante Bodenstrukturen gefunden hast, beangle diesen Spot höchstens 15 Minuten, wenn innerhalb dieser 15 Minuten auf die üblichen Köder (4,5" Shaker in Motoroil, Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder, oder auch Pilker mit oder ohne Beifänger) nichts beißt, sofort wieder verlegen und neuen Spot suchen.

Wie weit fährst Du von Großenbrode denn raus? Ein erster Seekarten-Check auf http://webapp.navionics.com zeigt mir, dass es direkt vor Großenbrode relativ lange relativ flach ist. Hier bei Boltenhagen ist im Sommer bei weniger als 15 Metern Tiefe nur selten Dorsch zu kriegen! Die erste 15 Meter tiefe Stelle vor Großenbrode sehe ich bei mindestens 1,5 sm Entfernung vom Strand / Hafen. So könnte die Wassertiefe erklären, warum Du dort bisher nur kleine bekommst.

Ansonsten kann man sich auch einfach an anderen Bootsanglern orientieren, nicht gleich in Wurfweite ranfahren, sondern mit respektvollem Abstand einfach mal deren Spots abangeln. Das bringt natürlich nur etwas, wenn die anderen gut fangen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Moin .

Schon mal die sagasbank probiert ist zwar etwas weiter aber 

einen Versuch wert.

Sonst fahre rüber nach Fehmarn da gibt es genügend gute Stellen.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Sparky1337 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Hallo,

habe nur ein Echolot kein Fischfinder...

bin schon bis 20m wasser tiefe gefahren aber nichts  gefangen habe bisher fast nur Gummi benutzt... 

Sagasbank war auch nie was...zu bekommen :/  

hab mich schon an anderen boot gehalten aber auch nichts selbst die haben nichts gefangen.... 

Grüße


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Moin 

Mach mal ne PN an Olberding und frag da mal höflich an.Ist Mitglied


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## elbetaler (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Hey Sparky,
 aus dem Hafen kommend fährst du halb links raus, bis an die 10m-Linie. Die findest du relativ zügig. Dann würde ich mit Wobblern stur und steif Richtung Sund schleppen. Je näher du dem Sund kommst, umso interessanter wird es! Denn stellenweise gibt es gute Strukturen und vor allem, die Strömung nimmt zu. 
 Dort entwickeln sich, nicht in dem Maße wie anderswo, in dem relativ flachen Wasser, keine zu hohen Temperaturen im Sommer. 
 Bei den letzten Hotels vor der "Spitze" zum Sund liegen paar schöne Steinchen drin. Dort hab ich im schönsten Sommer sogar bei 5 Metern gefangen. Allerdings ist das keine Riesenfläche, denn darüber hinaus gefahren, ist Sand vorrangig. Und bei sandigem Grund und guter Strömung sind ja die Platten nicht weit!
 Sollte es bis dorthin nicht gefunzt haben, dann peilst du Staberhuk an. Auf dem Weg quer rüber gibt's auch Fische, allerdings viel Kleinzeug. Dort stehen auch gerne die Kutter mit Touries und freuen sich über 38iger Fische, von denen natürlich kaum einer zurück darf.
 Der Leuchtturm und das Huk sind bei guten Bedingungen bald in Sichtweite, da wirst du garantiert andere Boote entdecken......


----------



## Sparky1337 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hey Sparky,
> aus dem Hafen kommend fährst du halb links raus, bis an die 10m-Linie. Die findest du relativ zügig. Dann würde ich mit Wobblern stur und steif Richtung Sund schleppen. Je näher du dem Sund kommst, umso interessanter wird es! Denn stellenweise gibt es gute Strukturen und vor allem, die Strömung nimmt zu.
> Dort entwickeln sich, nicht in dem Maße wie anderswo, in dem relativ flachen Wasser, keine zu hohen Temperaturen im Sommer.
> Bei den letzten Hotels vor der "Spitze" zum Sund liegen paar schöne Steinchen drin. Dort hab ich im schönsten Sommer sogar bei 5 Metern gefangen. Allerdings ist das keine Riesenfläche, denn darüber hinaus gefahren, ist Sand vorrangig. Und bei sandigem Grund und guter Strömung sind ja die Platten nicht weit!
> ...



Hallo, 

Danke für die Tips  werde es ausprobieren wie Groß sollten die Wobbler sein?

Grüße


----------



## blassauge (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Also wenn ich die Fangmeldungen von Sundjäger betrachte, dann wäre das der richtige Ansprechpartner. Er hat in den aktuellen Meldungen viele gute Dorsche vor Großenbrode verhaftet.


----------



## Ukel (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Hi Sparky,
Letzten Freitag gab es östlich von Staberhuk gut Dorsch zu fangen, Tiefe etwa 25 m. Würde mal sagen, etwa 1km weit draußen (oder auch mehr). Evtl. an anderen anglerbooten orientieren, allerdings waren an dem Tag viele Angler zunächst auf der Suche. Habe dann in recht kurzer Zeit 11 Exemplare bis etwa 50 cm gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## Sparky1337 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Hmm,

7 bis 13 uhr alles mögliche versucht, selbst staberhuk nichts gefangen  kutter waren in der nähe... aber ka ob die was gefangen haben...

glaub dieses jahr lass ich es sein... grüß


----------



## astacus (7. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Ahoi,

ist ja echt nicht zu glauben vor Grobro geht doch immer was. 10 Meterline und dann driften. 

Grüße
Astscus


----------



## Hohensinn (8. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*

Denke auch du solltest mal bei jemanden mitfahren! und jetzt aufhören ist ein Fehler, wo es jetzt im Herbst/Winter rein erst richtig interessant wird!


----------



## astacus (8. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche von Großenbrode aus....*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Denke auch du solltest mal bei jemanden mitfahren! und jetzt aufhören ist ein Fehler, wo es jetzt im Herbst/Winter rein erst richtig interessant wird!



genau und dann brauch man nicht mal weit raus.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------

